# K2so4



## rjordan393 (Nov 23, 2012)

When adding additional potassium using K2SO4, does the fertilator take into account the amount of potassium in KNO3 and KH2PO4 when given the final result?


----------



## rjordan393 (Nov 23, 2012)

When more potassium is needed and I use K2SO4, does the fertilator take into account the amount of potassium in KNO3 and KH2PO4 for a final result on how much to dose? Or does it just give a result for K2SO4 by itself?


----------



## JeffyFunk (Apr 6, 2006)

The fertilator will calculate the [K] from each source you input. So if you want to know the [K] from just K2SO4, just put that value in the Potassium field. If you want to know the [K] from K2SO4 and other sources like KNO3 and KH2PO4, put them all in the appropriate fields and the fertilator will add them all together to give you the total [K] added.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I have merged the two identical threads, and put them in Fertilizing.


----------



## rjordan393 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks,
If I understand the Fertilator correctly, its tellimg me I need to dose 6 grams of K2SO4 along with 2 grams of KNO3 and 0.35 grams of KH2PO4 to reach 12.56 ppm of potassium.


----------

